# Short hopper for EK43 S



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Any ideas where to get a short / mini hopper for EK43 S? I'm not quite sure if EK43 hoppers are compatible with it. I've seen people using EK43 with Aeropress funnels but for example for the EK43 S the Aeropress funnel won't fit it.


----------



## Thor_7 (Apr 4, 2018)

This one will fit, if you want to use it for single dosing:

https://www.manufactum.de/marmeladentrichter-edelstahl-p1461780/?a=41418&h=1&s=marmeladentrichter


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Any ideas where to get a short / mini hopper for EK43 S? I'm not quite sure if EK43 hoppers are compatible with it. I've seen people using EK43 with Aeropress funnels but for example for the EK43 S the Aeropress funnel won't fit it.


Or you can get my design 3D printed if you wish?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How are you finding the decent de1+ ? @Lav


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you have a model? I found one here: http://www.byleew.nl/coffee/small-3d-printed-hopper-ek43-grinder/ and have a friend who is going to try to print it. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Do you have a model? I found one here: http://www.byleew.nl/coffee/small-3d-printed-hopper-ek43-grinder/ and have a friend who is going to try to print it. I will let you know how it goes


The bayonet interface just add to the total height so I "included" it in my design. Also I think the Byleew model have a too narrow opening and furthermore, where is the lid that prevent nasty things to destroy your valuable burrs? 










I will attach the stp and stl files shortly...


----------



## Lav (Aug 1, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> How are you finding the decent de1+ ?


Really happy with it - although it's serial #28 (and version 1.0) I find the design and robustness extremely complete. I am still on a steep learning curve though but have had some of my sweetest shot on it - repeatedly.

Over at Coffee Snobs there is a pretty comprehensive review - I totally agree to it...


----------



## mars (Nov 30, 2018)

Lav, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## oceanpeakarch (Mar 29, 2019)

@Lav: I know this post has been on here for quite some time. Do you still 3D print this matte black short hopper for the EK43? I have a EK43s and would love to have this exact set up? How much would it be and will you send to the US?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@oceanpeakarch Prima Coffee your side of the pond sell the Mahlkonig short hopper. Have one on mine.


----------



## oceanpeakarch (Mar 29, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> @oceanpeakarch Prima Coffee your side of the pond sell the Mahlkonig short hopper. Have one on mine.


 @The Systemic Kid I have the exact short hopper on mine as well. It is pooly made in my opinion, the connection to the body of the EK is loose and the hopper lid vibrates quite a bit and makes noise when in operation. I also really like the matte black look instead of the tranlucent look from Mahlkonig.

Digging @Lav and his setup.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Weird. Fit on mine is really tight. Have you got the washer fitted? Mine doesn't make any noise if lid is up. The shute can cause vibration but this can easily be rectified by bending slightly to make a tight fit.


----------



## nospoon (Aug 10, 2017)

I own this one:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BsrEvH1g97F/

I got it from _dale5_ who you can find on instagram.


----------



## nospoon (Aug 10, 2017)

Actually the one on my Peak from Torr Toys also fits the EK43.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Love the glass sides to the GS3


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Eye watering setup there


----------



## nospoon (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks! But the peak actually had to go recently.


----------



## H_P (Mar 18, 2019)

Even without it, still a dream for most


----------



## Boonoz (Jan 2, 2021)

Lav said:


> Or you can get my design 3D printed if you wish?


 Hi Lav,

Loving your hopper and lid, would you mind sharing the STL file?


----------

